# changement disque dur dans g5(ppc)



## bouboulechov (22 Juillet 2007)

Bonjour,
Je souhaiterai changer mon disque dur interne de 80 go(sur un g5 1,6 ghz ppc)par un de plus grosse capacité.J'aimerai savoir comment le démonter sans faire de bétise et quel est le type de disque dur a acheté(ide ou sata ou sata 2)

Merçi pour votre aide


----------



## Captain_X (22 Juillet 2007)

tu risques pas de faire de b&#234;tises si tu le d&#233;branches, le DD est mont&#233; sur des plots et il suffit de le d&#233;clipser et de le faire coulisser. Un gamin de 2 ans le ferais tu n'as pas besoin d'outils

(sauf pour enlever les plots de l'ancien DD pour les mettre sur le nouveau et encore je suis m&#234;me pas certain-

le type de DD est SATA


----------



## palmagora (23 Juillet 2007)

Comme indiqué, le démontage est enfantin et tu ne peux vraiment pas te tromper. Je rajoute que tu peux tout à fait acheter un disque qui soit SATA ou bien SATA2 : Le Sata2 aura l'avantage d'être plus rapide si tu change de machine par la suite.


----------



## ROB 59 (28 Juillet 2007)

Bonjour;
Les tours G5 dispose de deux emplacements interne pour les DD


----------



## Dan le breton (4 Août 2007)

Bonjour,
tu trouveras plan et description ici
http://www.apple.com/fr/support/powermac/doityourself/storage.html
changement super cool
a plus Kenavo


----------



## hippo sulfite (4 Août 2007)

Ouais, mais boubouleRusse, dans son profil, parle d'un iMac G5 et pas d'un Power Mac.   

Dans ce cas, l'op&#233;ration n'est pas si simple et sa complexit&#233; d&#233;pend de la version de l'iMac G5.


----------



## Dan le breton (8 Août 2007)

J'ai vu nulle part qu'il parle d'un iMac mais seulement d'un G5 quand on dit cela generalement c'est le powerMac G5!
mais que nenni il trouvera egalement sur le self Apple pour le iMac il y a même plus de pages
Kenavo


----------



## nickos (8 Août 2007)

bonjour,

Sur cette page, plein de tuto... et vers le bas, le changement du DD d'un iMac G5 1ere génération...

http://svmmaclecarnet.vnunet.fr/mac_tv/index.html

Bonne soirée...


----------



## hippo sulfite (8 Août 2007)

Dan le breton a dit:


> J'ai vu nulle part qu'il parle d'un iMac mais seulement d'un G5 quand on dit cela generalement c'est le powerMac G5!
> mais que nenni il trouvera egalement sur le self Apple pour le iMac il y a même plus de pages
> Kenavo



J'ai bien dit dans son "*Profil*"

Citation :
Date de naissance:
31/05/77
Âge:
30
Configuration:
imac g5 1,6ghz 1go de ram
Premier Mac:
2007


----------



## Dan le breton (11 Août 2007)

Bonjour, a Mleroux
pas vu en effet son profilmais moi c'est l'age qui me fait perdre la boule
a plus kenavo


----------



## frolick10 (11 Août 2007)

post d&#233;plac&#233;...


----------

